# Herbal medicine for low progestrone ?????



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi, I have just been told that I have very low progestrone of 7 and there is nothing the doctors can do for me I have one child naturally and would love another one but at 39 and low progestrone I don't think I can. No help has been given to me as I am trying for baby number 2, is there any herbal tablets or anything that will help progestrone levels rise , I was thinking that maybe a you tyre or reflexogy might help does anyone have expire next of this. And what is best to take vote vote maca does it help with low progestrone / ovulation 
Willing to try the herbal / natural way to help get pregnant any ideas ??


----------

